# detailng / machine polish course North wales?



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone aware of any detailing or specifically machine polishing courses in North wales?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Whereabouts exactly are you?


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wrexham, ive seen autobrite arent all that far away but thought id see if thede was anything closer


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

markbob917 said:


> anyone aware of any detailing or specifically machine polishing courses in North wales?


Hi mate.

Not exactly Wales but will be running another machine polishing course in Altrincham at Shinearama on Oct 23rd.

Cheers


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

whats the cost?


----------

